# Long's Werdo X's Walling's Bullsons' Daughter



## NorthCarolinaPits (Feb 4, 2012)

If I could do it all over agin I'd take a good bitch off of Bullyson and Carvers Amber and Bred her into Long's Werdo. I believe the breeding would've been one for the ages. One to never be forgoten.

I also would've bred Finley's Bo back into Orr's Dolly. My my my... Imaginations.


----------

